# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI

## nguyetnt

Lẩu nấm Kichi Kichi và thịt thăn bò Úc sẽ là một cặp đôi thượng hạng cho các đôi tình nhân Sài thành muốn thưởng thức trọn vẹn một buổi tối hương - vị - sắc.



“Tuyệt chiêu lẩu băng chuyền” Kichi Kichi 
Có thể gọi lẩu băng chuyền Kichi Kichi là loại một loại lẩu đạt kỷ lục. Ở đây có đến 10 loại lẩu như Thái Tứ Xuyên, Nhật, Miso, Kồng Kông, Singapore… Lần đầu tiên đến với Kichi Kichi bạn có thể bị “choáng” vì…món ăn cứ ào ào chạy ra trên băng chuyền. Bạn có thể tha hồ chọn món ăn tươi ngon, giàu dinh dưỡng trong hơn 100 món ăn hợp gu của mình để cho vào nồi lẩu với nước dùng được đặc chế riêng đang sôi sùng sục, tỏa hương vị thơm phức. Trung bình 25 món sẽ “ diễu hành” qua mắt bạn trong một phút.


Hàng trăm món ăn dành cho lẩu băng chuyền Kichi Kichi được kiểm soát kỹ từ đầu vào lẫn đầu ra nên rất tươi ngon và đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm. Khâu chế biến được phụ trách chung bởi một đầu bếp Nhật với những công thức chế biến được coi là “bí truyền”. Vì thế, ở bất cứ nhà hàng nào thuộc chuỗi hệ thống lẩu băng chuyền Kichi Kichi, bạn cũng có thể thưởng thức hương vị chính hiệu không lẫn vào đâu được. 


Slogan của lẩu chuyền Kichi Kichi là “chuyển động không ngừng”. Vào tháng 2 năm 2009, Kichi Kichi mới bắt đầu khai trương nhà hàng đầu tiên tại tầng 1 Big C, Thăng Long, Hà Nội, nhưng nay, ở đất Hà Thành có 11 nhà hàng đã mọc lên. Lẩu băng chuyền Kichi Kichi tiếp tục “chuyến du hành” vào Sài Gòn với điểm dừng chân đầu tại khu đô thị Vip ở Phú Mỹ Hưng từ tháng 5 năm 2009. Chỉ hơn 1 năm, tại thành phố năng động nhất nước này, Kichi Kichi “bành trướng” nhanh chóng với 10 nhà hàng tất cả. Nhưng gần như không có trở ngại nào có thể ngăn lẩu băng chuyền Kichi Kichi dừng lại. Chính xác là thực khách đã giúp cho băng chuyền Kichi Kichi vận hành ngày càng nhiều. Với nhu cầu ẩm thực buffet mang phong cách “ngồi” và được chọn “ xả láng” trên trăm món ăn ngon tăng nhanh chóng nên từ nay đến cuối năm Kichi Kichi sẽ mở rộng thêm 2 cửa hàng ở Hà Nội và 2 cửa hàng ở TP.HCM. Không những thế, Kichi Kichi còn lan tỏa sang cả đảo quốc sứ với 2 nhà hàng đã khai trương tại đây. Dường như không có gì có thể ngăn cản được sự chuyển động của Kichi Kichi vì đó là sự chuyển động của những “tâm hồn ẩm thực” đầy say mê, đầy tình yêu và muốn tạo nên cuộc sống tươi đẹp mỗi ngày.




*Ðịa chỉ    84 Cao Thắng, Phường 4, Q. 3, TP. Hồ Chí Minh*

Chỉ dẫn    Nhà hàng nằm đoạn giữa đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu và Điện Biên Phủ.

*Ðiện thoại    (08) 38329379    Fax    (08) 38329330*

Ðịa chỉ E-mail    quynhanh.nguyen@ggg.com.vn

Website    Kichi Kichi


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI_


Ngoài ra, ban có thể tham khảo hệ thống Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền Kichi Kichi


Tại TP HCM: 
- Kichi Kichi SC 3-1 Grand view, đường Nguyễn Đức Cảnh, Phú Mỹ Hưng, quận 7. ĐT: 08 54119797
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Nguyễn Đức Cảnh_

- Kichi Kichi 19 Phùng Khắc Khoan, quận 1. ĐT: 08 38277345 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Phùng Khắc Khoan_

- Kichi Kichi 11 Công Trường Mê Linh, quận 1. ĐT: 08 38239997 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Công Trường Mê Linh_

- Kichi Kichi 736-738 Điện Biên Phủ, phường 10, quận 10. ĐT: 08 39381075 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Điện Biên Phủ_

- Kichi Kichi 161-163 Calmette, phường Nguyễn Thái Bình, quận 1. ĐT: 08 39153125 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Calmette_

- Kichi Kichi 48 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, phường 2, quận 10. ĐT: 08 39381085 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Nguyễn Chí Thanh_

- Kichi Kichi tầng hầm B3- 17 Vincom Center- 70-72 Lê Thánh Tôn, phường Bến Nghé, quận 1. ĐT: 08 399 399 79 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Lê Thánh Tôn_

- Kichi Kichi Lotte Mart, tầng 5, 940B Đường 3/2, phường 15, quận 11. ĐT: 08 22251019
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Đường 3/2_

- Kichi Kichi Phan Xích Long, 145 Phan xích Long, P.2, Q. Phú Nhuận. ĐT: (848) 35176022 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Phan Xích Long_

- Kichi Kichi Nguyễn Trãi, 339 Nguyễn Trãi, P. Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1. ĐT: (848) 38386174 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Nguyễn Trãi_

- Kichi Kichi Cao Thắng, 84 Cao Thắng, phường 4, quận 3. ĐT: 08 38329379 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Cao Thắng_

- Kichi Kichi Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, 197 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, P.10, Q. Phú Nhuận. ĐT: (848) 39972412 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Nguyễn Văn Trỗi_

- Kichi Kichi Sư Vạn Hạnh, 830 Sư Vạn Hạnh, P.13, Q.10. ĐT: (848)39797529) 
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà Hàng Lẩu Băng Chuyền KICHI KICHI - Sư Vạn Hạnh_


Tại Hà Nội: 
- Kichi Kichi Big C, 222 Trần Duy Hưng, quận Cầu Giấy. ĐT: 04 37868424 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Trần Duy Hưng*

- Kichi Kichi 1A Tăng Bạt Hổ, quận Hai Bà Trưng. ĐT: 04 39727598 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Tăng Bạt Hổ*

- Kichi Kichi Vincom, tầng 5 TTTM Vincom, quận Hai Bà Trưng. ĐT: 04 39748334 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Vincom, Bà Triệu*

- Kichi Kichi Phạm Ngọc Thạch, 101-B1 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, quận Đống Đa. ĐT: 04 35739127 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Phạm Ngọc Thạch*

- Kichi Kichi 105 Trần Thái Tông, quận Cầu Giấy. ĐT: 04 62690676 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Trần Thái Tông*

- Kichi Kichi 106 Yết Kiêu, quận Hai Bà Trưng. ĐT: 04 39412321 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Yết Kiêu
*
- Kichi Kichi 40 Tôn Đức Thắng, quận Đống Đa. ĐT: 04 38489420 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Tôn Đức Thắng*

- Kichi Kichi 241 Nguyễn Trãi, quận Thanh Xuân. ĐT: 04 35578845 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Nguyễn Trãi*

- Kichi Kichi 61 Mã Mây, quận Hoàn Kiếm. ĐT: 04 3926 4958 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Mã Mây*

- Kichi Kichi tầng 2 văn phòng 3 đường Hoàng Đạo Thúy (giữa 17T4 và 17T5) khu đô thị Trung Hòa Nhân Chính, quận Thanh Xuân. ĐT: 04 62510481 
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Trung Hòa*

- Kichi Kichi 106 H1 tập thể Thành Công (mặt đường Láng Hạ), quận Đống Đa. ĐT: 04 37727563.
*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Lẩu băng chuyền KICHI KICHI - Thành Công*

_
Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại tour du lịch Sài Gòn - tour du lich Sai Gon

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon
_

----------


## nguyetnt



----------


## thuty

Công ty đi ăn tối hôm qua ở kichi đối diện trường nhân văn. Tất cả mọi người đều bị đau bụng, có người phải đi cấp cứu, còn mình thì không sao, ặc ặc

----------


## seonhatnghe

Đúng là xem ảnh là đã muốn đi lắm rồi.
mình sẽ đi k phải ngày lễ để bớt tiền.
Đi ăn kiểu này cũng hay.
Phần ai nấy trả.

----------


## cv2012

Giới thiệu thêm 1 nhà hàng tiệc cưới phong cách sang trọng: SAPHIRE


Với không gian xuyên suốt được thiết kế mở và trang trí hài hòa, trang trọng, không ồn ào và ấm cúng đặc biệt không kém phần hoành tráng và hiện đại; Trung tâm hội nghị SAPHIRE mong muốn mang đến cho quý khách hàng có nhiều lựa chọn cho ngày trọng đại của mình với 5 sảnh tiệc có quy mô khác nhau: *KIM CƯƠNG, BẠCH KIM, NGỌC TRAI, PHA LÊ,HỒNG NGỌC.*




Bên cạnh đó, với đội ngũ quản lý có năng lực, đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, tay nghề cao cùng với hệ thống nhân viên được đào tạo bài bản, quý khách đến đây sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng với cung cách phục vụ nhanh nhẹn, ân cần, chu đáo cũng như thật sự ngon miệng trong từng bữa tiệc bởi chất lượng, sự đa dạng, phong phú và hấp dẫn của thực đơn.


 


Đến với *SAPHIRE* để cảm nhận được một *PHONG CÁCH mới, ĐẲNG CẮP mới*
Đến với SAPHIRE bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự KHÁC BIỆT hấp dẫn và thú vị so với các trung tâm tiệc cưới khác.
*Nhà hàng tiệc cưới - Trung tâm hội nghị SAPHIRE*  Xin trân trọng đón chào và hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.


Hãy đến và cảm nhận sự khác biệt độc đáo, và hãy là những vị khách đầu tiên may mắn nhận được những ưu đãi của nhà hàng cưới và dịch vụ đặc biệt nhất tại đây


*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*


526 Điện Biên Phủ, Phường 21, Q.Bình Thạnh, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
[ĐT] (08) 5445 6699
[Email] sales@saphire.vn
Web: www.saphire.vn

----------


## hoaban

bài viết hữu ích.

----------


## dung89

Mình chưa ăn ở nhà hàng lẩu băng chuyền bao giờ, ko biết có khó gắp ko keke

----------

